# Advice on silver screens please



## trevor166 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi

Having bought my new PVC (a Globecar on a Ducatto base) I'm wondering whether to get silver screens for it, and if so do I get internal or external. I've been told that external prevent condensation more effectively, but can't help thinking it will be more hassle removing external ones in the morning, particularly if its been raining and they are wet.

The 'van came with an internal blind for the windscreen and screens for the front side windows which fix with pop studs. They work well enough but leave a lot of condensation.

Any advice welcome, together with thoughts on what make is best.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well you really have answered your own question, the answer is choose whice you could put up with, condensation or wet screen covers, which we put in the shower to dry off.

cabby


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I did this freezing weekend with silverscreens - was careful not to overboil kettle or leave steamy water in sink and ran blower heating a fair bit. Voila! Not one scrap of condensation. Mine have got velcro so that you can pull front down as far as needed for light.

I want the stick on quilted foil ones for inside next. 

In summer I use the outside SS's. Could have done with buying those SS ones that have the 'solar' screen in the first place and would also have got the long line ones that cover over the top of bonnet vents.

As they fold down, I don't take them on and off unless going somewhere - any water just shakes and wipes off.

I got mine cheap from SS as they were seconds (which they have sometimes) - but can find no flaw.

Regards,

- Helena


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*Screens*

Have tried both external for me any time I find them easier to fit and take off no condensation and no rubber sucker marks on the inside.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check this out Trevor

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-96838-.html
At this very moment we have both externals and internals keeping our van nice and warm!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have a set of both and use them according to the situation,

the externals have much better insulating properties so these are used during colder weather,the drawback is they are sometimes wet when we put them away,and it takes longer get on the road.

If we want a quick getaway in the morning and the weather is warmer then the internals are used.Sometimes we get a bit of condensation in the morning but it is not so much of a problem in summer. 

If you do get a set of externals go for the type with the fold down flap to give light into the van. :wink:


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Screens*

Definately external for me. More difficult to fit and take down in the morning (wet) but they do the job. Little or no condensation inside the M/H, it is much warmer inside the M/H and when in France on a very hot day you can use them to help keep the M/H cooler.
Bought mine to fit the M/H from Vancomfort.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Screens*

Hi

I have external covers on and yes, they prevent condensation. However, I took them off earlier as I am hoping for an early start tomorrow and so this is another job less to do in the morning. I have a small fan heater in the cab that will run all night and I am sure I will be condensation free in the morning.

The covers were wet and icy and are now stood in the shower.

Russell


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

trevor166 said:


> Hi
> 
> Having bought my new PVC (a Globecar on a Ducatto base) I'm wondering whether to get silver screens for it, and if so do I get internal or external. I've been told that external prevent condensation more effectively, but can't help thinking it will be more hassle removing external ones in the morning, particularly if its been raining and they are wet.
> 
> ...


hi trevor external's for most people winter & summer the front's pull down to give light in the day.be lucky


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I have just bought the Foldstar screens from Silver Products, which appear to be close clones of the Silver Screens product - apparently even produced in the same factory if other posts are correct. I have an Adria Twin, which like yours has very nice pleated internal blinds at the front. But the side screens are just held in place by press studs and do not look likely to last.

Silver Products advertise the Foldstar range on eBay, but it is cheaper to buy them direct from their web site. I bought the screens with a Dayview screen, which cost less than £100 - a good £60 less than the comparable Silver Screens product.


----------



## trevor166 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Silver screens*

Thanks for the replies, all. I think the consensus is that external are best..


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a Silverscreen paragon with the solar panel that is excellent quality and easy to fit.No one seems to have pointed out that it can be fitted on the inside as well as outside,which as the silverscreen man pointed out to me is the best way to fit it if you are spending a lot of time in southern europe as it will give greater protection from UV light.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

The external screens (Silverscreen) that we have are one of the best buys we have made. Folds half down to let daylight in, very easy to put on and take off. If wet, I wipe over with a towel and store it inside the waterproof bag it came in. I then dry it out at the first opportunity.


----------

